
What is your favourite mind mapping software and why? - nichevo
I am looking to do a proper brain dump of my ideas and connections, but cannot decide what software to go with. Ideally it should have the following attributes:
   - Easily entered&#x2F;managed by keyboard only
   - Machine-parsable exports
   - Ability to embed links and notes
   - Cross platform support
======
brettkromkamp
I'm building a personal knowledge management application based on topic maps
that allow for (semantic) mapping of knowledge domains together with (network)
graph visualisations:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/contextualise)

I'm probably still a couple of months away from completing the application, so
if you need something straight away this would be of no use to you. But, topic
mapping in general is something that could be of use to you in this context:
[https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-
versions/aa480048(...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/previous-
versions/aa480048\(v=msdn.10\))

~~~
brettkromkamp
A visualisation of a small set of topics looks like this in Contextualise:
[https://github.com/brettkromkamp/typed-
tree](https://github.com/brettkromkamp/typed-tree)

What's more: Contextualise's network graph visualisation is interactive in
that it allows the user to navigate between topics of interest by clicking on
the actual node that they want to navigate to.

